# Snake



## South FL Katie (Jun 2, 2010)

We ran into this critter (literally, we almost ran it over!) on our Ocala trip. I of course go jumping out of the car to get a picture with my fiance screaming after me not to get so close lol Probably wasn't the best idea thinking back on it  No idea what kind it is, any ideas? It sure was pretty.


----------



## latshki (Jun 2, 2010)

very pretty indeed!
looks like a diamondback, but not 100% sure


----------



## Itort (Jun 2, 2010)

I believe you had an encounter with a eastern diamondback rattlesnake. Thank you for leaving it alone, too many people kill on sight.


----------



## Kayti (Jun 2, 2010)

Yikes! I'm voting diamond-backed too. 
http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/herpetology/fl-guide/crotalusadamanteus.htm

Cool find! I've only ever seen them in zoos.


----------



## South FL Katie (Jun 2, 2010)

He didn't rattle at us! He was just minding his own business crossing the road  

Wow, I didn't realize they could bite you when you're 4 feet away....glad I know now!!!


----------



## Angi (Jun 2, 2010)

Kayti that web site was very interesting. Do you know of one like that for Southern Ca. snakes? I have found 2 or 3 different types of rattlers and a few non venomous and would like to know what they are. I really want a king snake for my yard. I am thinking about buying one, but odds are it would leave.


----------



## harris (Jun 2, 2010)

Angi said:


> Kayti that web site was very interesting. Do you know of one like that for Southern Ca. snakes? I have found 2 or 3 different types of rattlers and a few non venomous and would like to know what they are. I really want a king snake for my yard. I am thinking about buying one, but odds are it would leave.



It would be very hard, if not impossible, to keep a snake contained in your yard without elaborate netting and wire. Kingsnakes do make great pets though, and some are stunning with their patterns.


----------



## Isa (Jun 2, 2010)

What a cute snake  It makes me laugh thinking of you taking pictures of the snake and your fiance sceaming at you to not get so close lol  Thanks for being nice with the snake and let him go


----------



## Scooter (Jun 2, 2010)

Great pictures! When I read your store I had to laugh, it sounds just like my fiancÃƒÂ©e and I. Every time I see a snake I start taking pictures and he is yelling not to get to close or trying to hold me back so I don't try to catch it lol.


----------



## Jenilyn (Jun 2, 2010)

OMG i would have screamed and ran away!


----------



## South FL Katie (Jun 2, 2010)

I think that's what Donny wanted to do too hahaha


----------



## Jenilyn (Jun 2, 2010)

lol zack would have too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't know what kind it is, but I've heard that there are some anomolies in the rattle snake world, and some of them that are supposed to have rattles, don't.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 2, 2010)

Last I had heard rattlesnakes were not rattling as much as they used to, to avoid capture from proffesional rattle snake hunters. I am so glad the edit button is back.


----------



## Angi (Jun 2, 2010)

HaHa Harris I would not want to force a snake to stay in my yard, but he might like it and decide to stay. All my snakes, lizard and frogs are free range (wild). I love to look out my window and see a lizard basking in the sun or see them running all over when I water the yard. I don't see frogs or toads as often so it is a treat.


----------



## DeanS (Jul 27, 2010)

This baby is definitely an EASTERN DIAMONDBACK...the largest venomous snake in the US...ran into one when i worked at LCS. It was almost 7 feet I'd say and at least 45-50 pounds...very thick! Don't wanna get nipped by one of these.


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 30, 2010)

What a cool looking snake! I've never seen a snake here in IL  So boring.
I saw a tiny garter snake in Michigan once and I got really close and it opened it's mouth and lunged at me...scared the crap out of me haha


----------



## -JM (Jul 30, 2010)

What a pretty snake!

I would also like to assure you guys that rattlers DO still rattle, or at least they do around here. We had several at the zoo I interned at. If you so much as opened a door it sounded like a hailstorm in the building. I've been rattled at walking through my pasture as well.


----------

